# Windows 8.1 pro + WMC key activation



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2014)

I was considering buying a WMC pro add on for my windows 8.1 pro install, but have googled and found some people had trouble activating it. Has anyone on here got any experience with this.

As to my install, I have a real Windows 8 pro key. So I installed windows 8 pro using a MSDN retail .iso which was activated soon as it finished installing , then I updated to .1 pro. 

When you buy the WMC add on, it changes your key, I have read some people have had trouble activating it, now mine activates from windows, I hate doing the phone activation crap, so I don't want to have to do that after the WMC add on finishes installing.

The question is, what happens to my windows 8 pro key, is it still usable? and how would i go about if I had to reinstall? would it have to be-

Install win 8 pro-update to 8.1-install WMC add on, or could i use a windows 8.1 pro with WMC disc?

Thanks guys

Tigger


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2014)

That's all bullcrap. It will install fine, I never had problems.

Nothing happens with your windows 8 key. You can install/re-install windows 8/8.1/update 1 and media center anytime you want.


----------



## FX-GMC (May 21, 2014)

tigger said:


> I was considering buying a WMC pro add on for my windows 8.1 pro install, but have googled and found some people had trouble activating it. Has anyone on here got any experience with this.
> 
> As to my install, I have a real Windows 8 pro key. So I installed windows 8 pro using a MSDN retail .iso which was activated soon as it finished installing , then I updated to .1 pro.
> 
> ...



This worked for me last time with a Win 8 key.

Install Windows 8.1 and enter KMS key during setup.  Once in windows change product key to my Windows 8 key.  Go to add features and enter my WMC add-on key.  Drink a beer to a job well done.


----------



## erixx (May 21, 2014)

yeah, just don't forget that MCE gives you a new Windows key....  I had activation errors untill I entered the MCE key....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2014)

Drone said:


> That's all bullcrap. It will install fine, I never had problems.
> 
> Nothing happens with your windows 8 key. You can install/re-install windows 8/8.1/update 1 and media center anytime you want.





Nice turn of phrase, your reply is bull crap. Look at erixx reply, that is exactly why i was asking.

Did you even read my post??

"When you buy the WMC add on, it changes your key" "Install win 8 pro-update to 8.1-install WMC add on, or could i use a windows 8.1 pro with WMC disc?"



FX-GMC said:


> This worked for me last time with a Win 8 key.
> 
> Install Windows 8.1 and enter KMS key during setup.  Once in windows change product key to my Windows 8 key.  Go to add features and enter my WMC add-on key.  Drink a beer to a job well done.



Ok I could do that, thx. No idea were to get a KMS key from though.



erixx said:


> yeah, just don't forget that MCE gives you a new Windows key....  I had activation errors untill I entered the MCE key....



This ^ is exactly why I was asking.

Ok so if I do it without reinstalling, will it still just be activated after rebboting from the WMC install?


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2014)

tigger said:


> Nice turn of phrase, your reply is bull crap. Look at erixx reply, that is exactly why i was asking.
> 
> Did you even read my post??
> 
> "When you buy the WMC add on, it changes your key" "Install win 8 pro-update to 8.1-install WMC add on, or could i use a windows 8.1 pro with WMC disc?"



Your reply is bullcrap, seriously. WMC doesn't change windows 8 key. Windows 8 key is windows 8 key, wmc key is wmc key


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2014)

Solution is write both down and put it with the disc or tape it to monitor/tower...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2014)

Drone said:


> Your reply is bullcrap, seriously. WMC doesn't change windows 8 key. Windows 8 key is windows 8 key, wmc key is wmc key



It does not change the windows 8 key, it gives you a new WMC key, which overides the installed windows 8 key as far as i read.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2014)

Well theres your answer. Write em both down just incase you need em again...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well theres your answer. Write em both down just incase you need em again...



I guess so, if I have to reinstall, I will try FX-GMC's method, rather than do win 8-8.1-WMC


----------



## FX-GMC (May 21, 2014)

tigger said:


> I guess so, if I have to reinstall, I will try FX-GMC's method, rather than do win 8-8.1-WMC



KMS Keys:  http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx

Windows usually activates as soon as you change the product key from the KMS key to your Windows 8 key.   You are then free to either enter your WMC key or not.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> KMS Keys:  http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx
> 
> Windows usually activates as soon as you change the product key from the KMS key to your Windows 8 key.   You are then free to either enter your WMC key or not.



So it will be fine installing 8.1 pro with a KMS key, then switch to my 8 pro key and it will activate ok? 

Maybe a daft question but why can't you just install 8.1 pro with the 8 pro key, or is it different keys for 8 and 8.1? seems silly when 8.1 is a free update anyway.


----------



## FX-GMC (May 21, 2014)

tigger said:


> So it will be fine installing 8.1 pro with a KMS key, then switch to my 8 pro key and it will activate ok?
> 
> Maybe a daft question but why can't you just install 8.1 pro with the 8 pro key, or is it different keys for 8 and 8.1? seems silly when 8.1 is a free update anyway.



You can try it.  At this point I have the KMS key memorized so it's just easier for me to do it that way.  I've heard mixed results about using the Win 8 key during install but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Lubna (May 22, 2014)

I also have trouble moving from windows 7 to windows 8 upgrade, WMC and then windows 8.1 
I get unknown error 0x80070004 - 0x3000B


----------



## FX-GMC (May 22, 2014)

Lubna said:


> I also have trouble moving from windows 7 to windows 8 upgrade, WMC and then windows 8.1
> I get unknown error 0x80070004 - 0x3000B



1.) Start a new thread about your issue.
2.) Be more specific about what you are actually trying to do when the error is displayed.


----------

